# Why is my borscht bright red and not purple?



## Hyperion (Aug 28, 2011)

When I make borscht, I first roast the beet, and then cook the soup with onion and garlic. This is what I made yesterday:







I just don't know why it looks bright red and not purple like those from the internet? I added cream too.

Here's a sample purple borscht:


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2011)

Internet pictures don't always represent true colors or shades. Very seldom does anyone do any color adjustment to their photos.

It may indeed be purple soup, but not necessarily a fact

It may also represent a different variety of beet than you are using.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 28, 2011)

There are many varieties of beets all with different colours and shades of purple. Go for a darker beet and the colour will be darker. The taste will still be the same.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 28, 2011)

oh ok... thanks guys


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 28, 2011)

agreed on the 'different type' - we're having a good year for beets in the garden - and they're a beautiful deep purple - not the purplepink of the net photo.

in past years with different varieties we have gotten more to the red side - ala your fixing.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2011)

Also, if you pureed the soup with a blender/stick blender, you incorporated air which can change the color.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it's because my soup was hot and the net pic is a cold soup. I think it's the same mechanism at work as purple cabbage. When you boil the purple cabbage it's turns bright red and then when it cools down it turns purple again.


----------

